# CEDC bootcamps?



## ho4acan (Oct 23, 2010)

I am a physician and took a bootcamp to pass my cpc.  Are there any CEDC bootcamps that will help me pass?  I did a web search and could not find any...thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Mojo (Oct 23, 2010)

*AAPC ED Practicum*

I purchased the AAPC ED Practicum; it was helpful since the company I coded for determined MDM and E/M levels differently, based on Dr. Stimler's methodology from BSA Healthcare.  I sat for the exam, today.  I thought it was more difficult than the CPC.

Good luck!


----------



## cathyflower (Oct 23, 2010)

*exam*

I took the exam in September and thought it was much easier than the CPC and CPC H. A lot of E/M level questions, procedures you would see in the E.R , and modifiers. Studying the coding guidelines in each section really helped. The questions were not as long as the CPC or CPC-H.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ptrautner (Oct 26, 2010)

i would agree, you don't need a bootcamp, just study the material, it is focused based on one area, you will do fine, i took mine in the middle of a snow storm, i was out shovelling the car at 4am so i would be there on time, hence not much studying got done beforehand, and i did well.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 27, 2010)

AAPC ED Practicum 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I purchased the AAPC ED Practicum; it was helpful since the company I coded for determined MDM and E/M levels differently, based on Dr. Stimler's methodology from BSA Healthcare. I sat for the exam, today. I thought it was more difficult than the CPC.

Good luck! 
Hi

Can you share Dr. Stimler's methodology inputs


----------



## Mojo (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Nandha:

It would be improper for me to elaborate on Dr. Stimler's methodology since his firm charges for this information.  There are E/M samples on the BSAHealthcare.com website. 

I will add that the AAPC webinar noted testing that is completed in the ED is not considered a new problem (to the examiner), additional work-up planned under the Number of Diagnoses/Management Options of the MDM.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok thanks a lot


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi. Just took that test last weekend and it was a tough one for me. Luckily I passed it, but I struggled on some of it and I have been coding ER's for five years. Just know your critical care codes!! I work at a CAH so I don't even use critical care codes where I work, so that took some extra time for me to learn. And also, read the wording of the questions very carefully. They try to trick you with modifier questions when an E&M may not even be necessary for that case. The test itself is set up pretty good though. There are around 50 ER notes to code and about 2 or 3 questions after about each case, so read carefully. I did take the practicum a few months back to see where my weak points were, studied those some more for a few months, and then took the test. Good Luck!!


----------



## Mojo (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats, Leslie!  Do you have any suggestions for affordable specialty CEUs to maintain the CEDC?

Thanks!


----------



## jimbo1231 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Cedc*

I agree it was a tough but fair test. I like the Stimler method, but be careful with it for the test. Stimler will count  OTC meds given in the ED like Motrin as moderate MDM if there is documentation. I agree with him on this; but I think the test looks for prescription meds only.

Jim


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 5, 2010)

Mojo said:


> Congrats, Leslie!  Do you have any suggestions for affordable specialty CEUs to maintain the CEDC?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Mojo, thanks! I actually haven't gotten that far with CEU's. It's funny, though, because I was just thinking about that the day I found out that I passed. I almost always get most of my regular CEU's from AAPC publications and I also got my membership through AHIMA so I am hoping to get some ideas from there, too. private message me your email if you'd like, and whenever I come across some good finds, I will definitely share where I got it with you. You just never know when you are going to come across something, you know? Right now I have about 20 credits over what I need to renew so I am hoping to select a few out of those to apply towards it, as a couple CUE's were from the CEDC practicum and some were for a short webinar I found online about coding for the ER to help me to study for the exam. Let me know and thanks again!!
Leslie


----------

